

Female Privilege? The benefits of being a female in STEM - berkeleyjess
http://womeninastronomy.blogspot.com/2014/05/female-privilege.html

======
glifchits
It's good that it feels like privilege. That means the affirmative action is
working. Hopefully in the long run it becomes engrained and eventually the
gender gap disappears and all that good stuff.

------
berkeleyjess
Great response to this post in the comments section by sociologist Dr Zuleyka
Zevallos (@OtherSociology). Clearly, I have much to learn. #n00bfeminist

[http://womeninastronomy.blogspot.com/2014/05/female-
privileg...](http://womeninastronomy.blogspot.com/2014/05/female-
privilege.html#comments)

------
melindajb
Fascinating that this gets 16 upvotes but the entire hashtag YesAllWomen gets
nearly nothing. I'd argue it's because it fits into the prevailing norm on
hacker news that there is no gender problem in stem.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Yesallwomen#!/story/forever/0/Yesa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Yesallwomen#!/story/forever/0/Yesallwomen)

~~~
berkeleyjess
The aim of this piece was to try and highlight the benefits to being a woman
in STEM. I do not think there are no gender problems in STEM, and I hope some
of the people who read this post look the linked articles about the numerous
issues that women face. It is upsetting that #YesAllWomen didn't get more up-
votes here on hacker news.

